# Cooker hood with horizontal vent?



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know if there is a cooker hood extractor where one can mount the external vent vertically on the side of the van rather than the roof?

I need an extractor over our cooker, but it's impossible to vent it vertically because our kitchen is at the end of the van

thanks

MAC 8)


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

My old Hymer has exactly that, a cooker hood extracter that vents to the side wall of the van, rear kitchen. I wouldn't have thought that it was much of a problem to rectify, but what do I know :roll: 
Norman.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cliffhanger said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a cooker hood extractor where one can mount the external vent vertically on the side of the van rather than the roof?
> 
> ...


One as standard on my Rapido


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

rayc said:


> cliffhanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks all. What make is that on the Rapido? Dometic? Do you have a model no. as well?

thanks

MAC


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cliffhanger said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > cliffhanger said:
> ...


It is a Baraldi but even the instruction sheet doesn't give a model number. One thing I got wrong was the ducting arrangement. The unit has an output on the rear for ducting through the wall or one on the top for ducting through the roof. There is a blank to fit over the unused outlet.

How about this dometic, they say a vent to the outside is not required.
Dometic Hood

Or this which is much cheaper and would be easy to vent through a wall with a flexible duct.
other option


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks rayc, would rather like a vent if I can get it. These Baraldi are not easy to get hold of, not in this country anyway.

MAC


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a Baraldi extractor?

thanks

MAC 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Same as Baraldi
Roof or side venting
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/motorcara...d=100005&prg=1048&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=271285055517&


----------

